# writer looking for color background artist



## GeneralRazor (Dec 13, 2009)

Im looking for someone to help me get my story line off the ground and possibly towards furplanet comics for the next convention coming up, send me an e-mail with  a sample of your work, lets make it happen cap'n.


----------



## GraemeLion (Dec 13, 2009)

GeneralRazor said:


> Im looking for someone to help me get my story line off the ground and possibly towards furplanet comics for the next convention coming up, send me an e-mail with  a sample of your work, lets make it happen cap'n.



Have you written a proposal to them?  You just can't submit something to a publisher, you have to follow their rules.  There are methods for writing proposals and such.

Also, the next conference is FC, isn't it?  That's just two months.


----------



## Tanzenlicht (Dec 14, 2009)

Also, do you mean concept artist, or someone who can draw trees and things for characters to stand in front of?

How about some samples of your work while we're at it?

And an email address?


----------



## GraemeLion (Dec 14, 2009)

I guess the question Tanzenlicht has is legitimate.

What are you bringing to the table in this endeavor?


----------



## GeneralRazor (Dec 14, 2009)

im a writer with no traditional art skills what so ever but what I need mainly is someone to read what is written then draw.


----------



## GeneralRazor (Dec 14, 2009)

oh yeah, radioheadmaster44@yahoo.com


----------

